# SF Bay Area Feral Rehab/Pigeon Lovers



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello! I work as a volunteer for MickaCoo Pigeon and Dove rescue here in the SF Bay Area. Although we mostly seek out Domestic Birds who can not survive in the wild, I have noticed an increased number of Feral Pigeons on Pigeon Talk and locally being found injured and in need of foster care/rehab. In fact, I see injured pigeons in Downtown SF all the time. I have heard of more than a dozen people that work on their own doing this work. I am working on some ideas to promote a group gathering people who rehab pigeons or are interested in joining a local social/feral pij meet up group. If you are located in the area and are interested or belong to such a group in your area, I would love to talk to you and get your input. There is a real need and I think there are a lot of Pigeon Hobbyist who would really love it and also be helping save a lot of lives.

Thank you!
All My Best,
Cheryl


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Cheryl....I tghink we have communicated before a few times, perhaps via one of Elizabeth's e-mail blasts or such. Anyway...on this Forum in SF we have myself, Elizabeth, and Ivor (who you likely also have heard from before).

There were also members ArfArf and Nanobriga, but they seem to have disappeared. There is someone else who's username I am forgetting - she lives down in the Marina/Cow Hollow n'hood. Then there have been various folks who have come here fgor help in a singhle-rescue situation (more often than not the patient ending up w/ me).

And the East Bay has a few folks as well, Karijo being the one who comes to mind since she actually set up a loft herself. I do not know if Feralpigeon is around anymore....she used to be in Oakland but rumour has it she moved up north to Canada or something.

Then there's MaryJane in Sonoma, and a few folks in San Jose , too.....(apologies if I am skipping someone local, my grey matter ain't what it used to be).

But then there certainly are a lotta folks around town who I have seen show great concern and care for pigeon flocks....they just have not found their way to this Forum.

G


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello Jaye! Yes I think I have seen you around! I am trying to manifest a solution for the large number of Feral pigeons being found in and around SF needing help. In the Domestic pigeon rescue we are already drowning in flood of domestic pigeons. I would love to find a local rehabber(s) who would be interested in taking more feral pigeons to take the load off domestic pigeon rescuers. We find we can not help but take them in. Also many times if they did go to wild care centers they would be euthanized because they can not be released. I could see a roll we can work together with Feral rehabers/rescuers and find the ones that can not be released homes. I was thinking of creating a meet up group there must be dozens of people who help ferals and one maybe interested in setting up an aviary to do so! 

I am gonna keep imagining it to happen!

 Cheryl


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

It would only take a couple of aviaries or lofts to really make things better, I agree. At this point I know of nobody. Ivor has managed to place some out of town...and I am always in the midst of a constant tiptoe dance around my landlord and some neighbors, so a loft here is out. This is why the Feral rescuers and Domestic rescuers always cross paths to help each other...there are only X number of reliable resources around.

I do wonder how we can actually get the word out...perhaps connecting more folks in SF (they are out there, I see 'em, I bump into 'em, and I hear about 'em) while being careful to avoid those who would be pretending to help while having other ...plans.

Wildcare is OUT of the picture, they kill their Feral patients at the drop of a hat. Montclair Vet is good, Peninsula Humane is a bit better than Wildcare so I hear...and some fine officers at ACC always get my hearfelt appreciation...but as you said, we are still left inundated and just doing the best we can.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I want you both to know that I admire you greatly for all you do in your area. 
When ever I altert Jaye about a bird needing help...he is on it. He is truely dedicated and compassionate in each and every situation. He does more than he will ever tell you all and I really thought you should know.


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

i think yall are angels in hiding to our feathered friends in need!! god bless yall and all that you do !!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi ALl thanks you. My line is "I used to take vacations, now I have pigeons!" I actually mostly help Domestic Kings and seems homers these days and Doves. We have however Ferals dropping from the sky, either babies or just loads in trouble. The ideas are still flowing Jaye, Maybe I will start some kind of meet up group once I get a core list of people interested in helping Ferals in and around SF. What I find the most common is people finding one and helping them but not being able to keep it or find a home, in the case they can not be released. I know a Dog Rescuer who helps pigeons and she has a wingless feral looking for a good home. A real special needs bird who was attacked by a dog and saw his whole family and mother get killed. So my whells are spinning and I am almost finished with my aviary, it will be done on Saturday and we are going to bail all the Kings at the pound on death row first and foremost.

Stay tuned...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Kudos to you all! This whole rescue thing gets so very difficult when there are no homes for the rescued birds.

You all work so very, very hard to help the birds in your area. What's the possibility of all the individual rescuers teaming up with MickaCoo and trying to find someone who would sell or lease you some property on the very cheap where you could construct the lofts and aviaries needed to house all the rescued birds. You all could volunteer your time to go there and care for them .. obviously would need funding for food, meds, vet care and such.

I know it isn't easy or I would have already done it .. just putting it out there as food for thought. One of the wildlife rescues down here was able to get space from a local city animal shelter and that worked well for a time.

Terry


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Its a very good idea. I am just bouncing the feral rescuer thing around in my mind. I just want to manifest more Feral resources that can help. It is overwhelming though. For an example I was at lunch feeding some feral pigeons and there were eight. Two had injured feet and one was way to thin and droopy looking. I could find a hurt pigeon every siongle day if I went out looking. Only having so much time, I want to focus on the domestic homeless Kings, Doves and Homers, etc..

I love the idea and it is in my mind now!!

HUGS


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

HI 

i live in San Jose, and would like to join. I can't make every meeting since I have no car, but I have a Rock pigeon, and think it would be a great opp. for her to socialize!

Thank you!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

You guys can count with me, It is really hard to find permanent homes for all these birds, not that many people have aviaries or space for one, basically if we find people that can give them permanent home to the one that are not able to go back to the wild will be the best, I'm an agree with Charis, I feel very fortunately that Jaye is in my life and a great friend, he's just amazing with a big heart and never say no to a pigeon, dedicated and compassionate is how will describe him!!! 
Let me know any ideas or where we can meet!! Oh Chezd I hope you get better soon you are also doing a great job with all the Kings!!! It is so nice to meet people like you!

Ivette


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi there! I have a lot of ideas to try to gain local support for feral pigeons. I just have been side tracked a little with lots of stuff. I am a volunteer for MickaCoo and work with Elizabeth on helping mostly domestic pigeons (kings, Racer and Homers), but find there is a huge need to help the ferals. I work Down town SF and I could find one or more feral pigeons just sitting outside at lunch time. I hope to start some sort of group for people interested in helping. Actually, if you are reading this and perhaps Calina you maybe interested in working with MickaCoo. We really do need more volunteers. We get a lot of birds out of the San Jose area. Please write me if you are interested. Besides working with my regular job and MickaCoo, I recently added a 8wx14lx7h aviary in my yard to increase my poster capability. I would say I could fit 20, but plan to keep my population under 15. I have three pet pigeons, one homer lives inside and two Kings in the aviary. Lastly, I have been ill half the month of September. So lots going on, but I want you to know I still have interest for doing some sort of outreach to connect feral rescuers in the Bay Area. I loved Terry's Idea of a community loft! 


Pij kisses to all
Cheryl


----------



## calman (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I am in San Jose area, and I've been doing "bird rescue" all my life, let me know how I can help.

I usually treat insured/in need birds and then release or bring them to animal shelters or pets shop for a new home, but I recently rescued 12 white domestic doves when someone tried to release them to the wild. They were too thin and dirty that no pet shops accept them. I ended up buying a large 7'x4'x7' cage and will keep them till new set of feathers replace what is now dirty and completely destroyed ones, then find them new home.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's great to hear from you, glad you found the Forum !!! Welcome. Do you have any pics of your pals ????


----------



## calman (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Jaye,

Here are the pix of my cage and pals. The birds are now healthy and happy, I think they are ready for adoption now. Well except for two of them, the feather barbules are not hooked together (hope you got what I meant, third picture). Those two can only make very low flight. Any help on how to help them fix that?

The cage:

















The damaged "hook":


----------



## barnam (Aug 24, 2009)

I would be definitely interested in such a group.



calman said:


> I usually treat insured/in need birds and then release or bring them to animal shelters or pets shop for a new home


How do you know they won't be killed? The life of a feral pigeon is worth not much in the eyes of most, including most shelters. That is the biggest reason I don't bring ferals to shelters.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi, Calman- 

That's a great dove aviary you've created/found! Where did you get it? MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue is always on the lookout for inexpensive but still safe aviary solutions for pigeons and doves. And- thank you VERY much for rescuing those 10 doves! That's exactly the sort of thing that MickaCoo does and we are CONSTANTLY overwhelmed and full with more birds than we have adopters, volunteers and funds to care for. I used to panic when we had 50 pij and doves in foster care. Now we have 78 (and 5 on the waiting list) and yes- I AM panicked!  Your helping those doves is SO wonderful and I hope that you will share your story and experience with everybody you know. If everybody helped a little bit, there would be enough help for all.

And, based on my experience, if surrendering a pigeon or a dove to a shelter or wildlife rescue, you have to ask a lot of questions to determine what will happen to the bird. Some take them in and thank you for helping but euthanize them. Some will take them in and their volunteers will help them "on the side" because the institution won't. Some take them in and do a fabulous job caring for them and safely releasing many. I think it is really important to contact shelters about rescued pigeons and talk with them about what will happen. If you can't get a straight/definitive answer, ask nicely to speak to someone in authority so that you can get more info. Always get an intake number and always call to find out the outcome. If WE don't contact shelters/wildlife rescues about pigeons in trouble, they will never learn how many of us are out there helping them nor understand the scope of the need. If you're not sure about a particular shelter or rescue, ask others who work with them closely. Pigeons (and pigeon rescuers) need all the help we can get/generate/inspire.

THANK YOU to all of YOU who are rescuing- Ivette, Jaye, Terry, Charis, Cheryl, Calman, Barna and all the many others. THANK YOU!


----------



## calman (Sep 20, 2010)

Barman, I asked them before leaving the birds there. I agree with you on pigeons/doves are most likely to be euthanized, and they told me that last time I brought the doves there. 

Elizabeth, the cage/aviary is not very pretty, but very safe! I emailed last week to my company mailing list, and a couple stop by and adopted two doves over the weekend. They have a nice large cage indoor. Goodbye prince and princess doves!


----------



## pattypigeon (Nov 13, 2010)

fantailgyrl said:


> i think yall are angels in hiding to our feathered friends in need!! god bless yall and all that you do !!


you are angels


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

To dispel rumors, I am still in Northern Cal. Wildcare in fact will not euthanize a feral the drop of a hat....they are excellent with babies, string feet, etc. I've been at Dr.Speer's office when a feral w/broken wing was shuttled to his office for surgery from Wildcare, (Dr. Speer will take ferals sent from other rehab orgs and private pays). The rub comes if the feral is unreleasable because their charter will not allow them to give a non-releasable back to the individual surrendering the bird.
If one understands what situation each resource is good for, then steering folks to the most appropriate resource becomes more seamless. Don't forget Dr. Shuckman in Castro Valley. I continue to be Montclair Vet's pigeon rehabber.

fp


----------

